# Tyler won best dressed contest



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The Petco near us just remodeled so had a "grand opening" (really reopening) event. They had a contest for Best Dressed so I entered him wearing a vest that I got from Crystal that I think makes him look very handsome and Jett-like. It wasn't a Halloween costume kind of thing. Well he won and I got a Petco Gift Card! 
They were also doing pet photos and you get a 5x7 for free. I had such a hard time picking just one. They got a few really cute shots so I ended up buying another. I'll scan when I get them and post. So here was the winning outfit:


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh, he was a shoe in just for showing up!! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Tyler you handsome littleman:tender: of course he won, he looks adorable:smootch::heart:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

He does look Jett like! :wub: he's a cutie!
Congrats!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm not surprised at all that Tyler won! I LOVE the picture of gorgeous Tyler ... he looks so handsome. :wub::wub: And, yes, he does favor Jett in the picture! 

I think I am going to see if I can order a vest like that from Crystal for Snowball. I LOVE it! Tyler looks so well dressed! 

:cheer:Congratulations, Tyler! :cheer: 

If Paul McCartney bumps into you and your Mom and Dad again ... he will surely ask for your paw prints!! :chili::chili:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

He looks so handsome in his vest! Congrats!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations! Tyler is the perfect gentlepup in that vest. I look forward to seeing his new pictures.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

How handsome!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats, Tyler! I bet that was fun to attend. He looks just like Jett, it's amazing! lol


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

Ohhh, what a handsome boy and the vest just added the right touch!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Sue, Tyler is adorable in his vest, no wonder he won. When I first saw the picture, I just knew that was Jett but I told myself it could not be because I knew you had written the thread~~ Congrats to that sylin' little Tyler~~~He is a winner!!!!:chili:


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow, Tyler looks so debonair and sophisticated-I'll bet he had all the little girl pups swooning!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Oooooh... don't you just want to pick him up and squeeze him! :wub::wub::wub: He is SO handsome and debonaire! Yes, I agree with the others that he looks a lot like Jett in those pics.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

wow, Tyler looks so handsome!!:wub:
i can easily see why he won!!:chili:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Congratulations Tyler! Of course you won you handsome boy you and that vest really stands out against his white coat. Is this the Petco in Union Square? I go their quite often


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tyler -- You're such a STAR!!!:chili::chili:

First you're on TV. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Then you hang with some awesome celebs. :aktion033::aktion033: and now you've made the best dressed list. :cheer:

But in your heart, you're still the same down to earth, humble guy that we all love. B)B) Oh -- can we have a pawutograph??? BTW, is that Tyler behind those Foster-Grants?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, he looks so adorable!! Of course, he won!!!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats on the win!! Tyler really looks handsome in that vest, no doubt he won!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

He does look handsome, that is a smart little vest. It looked great on Jett too.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats!!!:aktion033::aktion033:Tyler, you're the man:thumbsup: Not only are you one handsome dude, :you rock:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Congrats, Sue!!!! Tyler looks very handsome!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Wowza! What a handsome little guy! The girls are drooling and I thought I heard one of them say "hubba hubba." 

Linda


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sue, I love that harness vest! I have the same ones for Archie and Abbey from when they were a year and two old!!!!!! Now that they 'grew".....Abbey can fit into Archie's = but no one fits into Abbie's.... Love those harness vests!! So glad you won the contest!!!!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Congrats! For a second, I really thought you had dognapped Jett:HistericalSmiley: Tyler is one handsome little boy:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you all so much. I'm proud of my little guy strutting his stuff. You should have heard the oohing and aahing Hope Crystal doesn't mind the Jett comparisons. Funny story -- when I was looking for Tyler I asked her who Jett's breeder was. Then she told me she had no idea because he was adopted by her. That little boy has always had my heart :wub: and I really hope he and Tyler can meet one day. And of course I'm dying to meet Crystal.
Edith - it was the Petco up on 92nd Street and Broadway. Hey, I just realized Tyler's a Broadway star.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
I can't wait until Tyler's professional pix come. I was trying to learn all the tricks of the guy's trade -- lots of funny noises apparently since Tyler isn't a treat kind of guy.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Well of course Tyler won, just look at him!:heart: He looks very dapper in his vest. :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Tyler. Congratulations handsome. Sue, ask Crystal if she can make you a matching suit. LOL I sure wish I still had mine. Then again, I probably couldn't pull the skirt up past my knees.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

KAG said:


> Aww, Tyler. Congratulations handsome. Sue, ask Crystal if she can make you a matching suit. LOL I sure wish I still had mine. Then again, I probably couldn't pull the skirt up past my knees.
> xoxoxoxoxo


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:That makes two of us. I'm going to a black tie event in two weeks for work and don't even want my knees to show. :w00t::w00t: I went for long gown, no knees. Now if I could just escape the panty hose too I'd enjoy myself. Tyler can't come to it. He doesn't have a tux. :blush:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations, Tyler is one great looking dude, and that vest just enhances his looks.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Tyler, you handsome, gorgeous boy!! OF COURSE you won  

Bailey is asking me when he is getting a vest just like yours...I think I better go talk to your Auntie Crystal!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I think there should be a movie. There's something about TYLER.
Of course he won, he's adorable!!!:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mary-anderson said:


> I think there should be a movie. There's something about TYLER.
> Of course he won, he's adorable!!!:wub:


Mary - but then I'd have to have his topknot area hair sticking straight up. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: (reference to the movie There's Something about Mary).


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

:aktion033:I'm not one bit surprised. Take one look at that face, that shiny coat and his well trimmed cut and that adorable vest...they would have to be CRAZY not to pick him!:wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL, I got that, hee hee.:innocent:



Snowbody said:


> Mary - but then I'd have to have his topknot area hair sticking straight up. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: (reference to the movie There's Something about Mary).


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

Tyler is handsome boy --he looks a bit like Diamond (when she's not dirty from walking around Toronto). His outfit is beautiful - Diamond has an outfit with similar colours and pattern, but it is not cut as nicely; it's more a horse-blanket type coat.


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

congratulations ... good looking Tyler deserved it !


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh my what a handsome boy!! Of course Tyler won. Look at that face, look at the perfect hair cut and the classy vest he has on. Wow, he does look like Jett doesn't he! He is one very handsome fella.:wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh congrats!!! He looks sooo handsome!!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Awe Tyler is such a cutie!!! I love that vest! Congrats on the win! :aktion033:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

That vest makes Tyler look very dapper indeed! :wub: Of course he won!:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Tyler you da man!!!!!! That's awesome. CONGRATS!!!!

He looks so handsome in his vest. I am not one bit surpised he won! Maybe we should put Tyler on the runaway. He could totally model all the new fashions!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Way to go Tyler!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Katzie (Jul 18, 2010)

Congratulations Tyler and Sue!!!!!:chili: Tyler is so handsome, I love the vest and I really love how he is wearing his hair. It's a great cut for a boy, I hope to be able to grow Kirby's hair into a style like that. Love it!!!


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

awww very very handsome.... he does kinda look like jett imo...


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

he does look handsome , congrats !! i love that vest !


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks so much for the compliments. I do have to thank Crystal at Pampered Pet for the vest. I saw pictures of Jett in it on her website and had to get it. No one mistakes him for a girl in it. :aktion033: Gee, Crystal hasn't responded to this thread yet. I hope she doesn't mind the Jett/Tyler comparisons.:blush:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Thank you all so much. I'm proud of my little guy strutting his stuff. You should have heard the oohing and aahing Hope Crystal doesn't mind the Jett comparisons. Funny story -- when I was looking for Tyler I asked her who Jett's breeder was. Then she told me she had no idea because he was adopted by her. That little boy has always had my heart :wub: and I really hope he and Tyler can meet one day. And of course I'm dying to meet Crystal.
> Edith - it was the Petco up on 92nd Street and Broadway. Hey, I just realized Tyler's a Broadway star.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> I can't wait until Tyler's professional pix come. I was trying to learn all the tricks of the guy's trade -- lots of funny noises apparently since Tyler isn't a treat kind of guy.


Oh Tyler, may I have your autograph? :wub: I love that vest...did it come wtih the matching leash? Tyler looks like a dream! And I do see the similarity to Jett...I have a fondness for him too, doesn't everyone...and ofcourse for Tyler, who couldn't?:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Oh Tyler, may I have your autograph? :wub: I love that vest...did it come wtih the matching leash? Tyler looks like a dream! And I do see the similarity to Jett...I have a fondness for him too, doesn't everyone...and ofcourse for Tyler, who couldn't?:wub::wub::wub:


Thanks Dianne -As we do for Rocky. :wub::wub: And yes, the leash came with it. And it's super easy to get on and comfortable


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

:chili: Congrats to Tyler!!! :chili:

I'm not at all surprised that Tyler was named the winner. I mean, have you seen his FACE?!?! LOL! Adorable! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky is a five pounder...I'm thinking XS, what did you get?



Snowbody said:


> Thanks Dianne -As we do for Rocky. :wub::wub: And yes, the leash came with it. And it's super easy to get on and comfortable


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

EeeGads!! I've not been able to be on SM for a couple of weeks, just checking pm's, and look what I almost missed!! :w00t:

Tyler, you are the most handsome little man ever!! Jett is honored that people think you both look alike. And of course you won. Why in the world wouldn't you? :wub:

You just keep your mommy away from that hair gel. There may be something about Tyler, but that's as far as the movie comparison goes. That would be way too close to a top knot and neither you nor Jett will be sportin' a top knot. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Tyler, you are such a handsome, dignified little man in your vest!!! We are so happy you won.Your notoriety is increasing so you better tell your Mom to get you an agent :thumbsup:.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Rocky is a five pounder...I'm thinking XS, what did you get?


Nope - I'd go for a small. Tyler is just under 5lb (around 4.12) and I think I ordered the XS, but it was too small and I had to exchange it. The Small is perfect


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

as he should! soooo handsome


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Nope - I'd go for a small. Tyler is just under 5lb (around 4.12) and I think I ordered the XS, but it was too small and I had to exchange it. The Small is perfect


I measured Rocky around from under his front legs to around his back...and he is 11 1/2 inches. Crystal said Tyler is 12 inches, like Jett. Does Tyler have room in it or does it fit him just right? She said she thinks she only has XS left.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Tyler looks extra handsome and dreamy in that vest. No surprise that he would win the contest.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> I measured Rocky around from under his front legs to around his back...and he is 11 1/2 inches. Crystal said Tyler is 12 inches, like Jett. Does Tyler have room in it or does it fit him just right? She said she thinks she only has XS left.


I just measured Tyler and he's 11-1/2 but that's really a tight measure. The Small fits him just right girth and length. You could PM Jules (nekkidfish). I think she got one for Poppy too around when I did. See how fit was for him. Does Crystal have anything similar if not the right size?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> EeeGads!! I've not been able to be on SM for a couple of weeks, just checking pm's, and look what I almost missed!! :w00t:
> 
> Tyler, you are the most handsome little man ever!! Jett is honored that people think you both look alike. And of course you won. Why in the world wouldn't you? :wub:
> 
> You just keep your mommy away from that hair gel. There may be something about Tyler, but that's as far as the movie comparison goes. That would be way too close to a top knot and neither you nor Jett will be sportin' a top knot. :HistericalSmiley:


Aww - Crystal. I'm so happy you approved. You don't have to worry about the hair gel. I threw it out in the 80's so there's none around here! Miss you GF!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Of course Tyler :wub:won, how could such a darling boy in such a fashionable outfit not win. :aktion033: I agree, he does look very much like Jett.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sue, I am just seeing this...Congratulations to one handsome boy!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

donnad said:


> Sue, I am just seeing this...Congratulations to one handsome boy!


Donna - I can't wait for you to meet him in person with your two girls.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Congrats, little Tyler! 

Wow, he looks very adorable in his new vest! I have to admit that he's the best dressed maltese boy I have ever seen!!! :heart:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## donnanj (Aug 19, 2010)

Tyler is such a handsome boy and looks very dapper in his vest!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WAY TO GO HANDSOME HANDSOME HANDSOME TYLER ^_^ 

love those big eyes of yours, cutie pie .. i wish i can give you some real kisses. Please mommy do that on my behalf. I love your lil malt!

hugs
Kat


----------

